# Eye infection??



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I just received a pair of birds in the mail. One of them has an eye infection and the other one seems to be extremely weak and can barely walk. I gave them some feed, water, and oyster shells which they have been nibbling on and drinking.

Here is the picture of the eye infection. I haven't seen anything like this on any of my birds. The two are in a cage all to themselves to help them relax from the shipment. Any suggestions to what this swelling could be and what I can do to treat it? The birds are molting as well, which I didn't know until after they were shipped...and I'm sure that really isn't helping their condition as of now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The pictures are not clear, is there a discharge from the eye, or both eyes? Might be a one eye cold..*


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't see a discharge, i see a red lump. Like it was pecked and not it's a lump with blood.Can you give more description about the eye.
If the birds are molting its good to give them vitamins.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like he got trauma of the eye while in transit..perhaps even the other bird pecked it.. I would probably wait to see if it goes down...but if you seen any crust of puss you may have to treat it.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Here is a better picture of the eye. The eye appears to be a little watery, but there isn't any crust or puss. What kind of vitamins should I give them? I'm going to get them some apple cider vinegar and some garlic in the morning to help calm them down a little bit and hopefully help with their immune systems. Sorry the image is so big!


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Also, it is just just right eye. The left eye is completely fine.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok. That's clear image.
It's the CONJUNCTIVA, the skin the lines the inside of the eyelid.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Dima said:


> Ok. That's clear image.
> It's the CONJUNCTIVA, the skin the lines the inside of the eyelid.


Is it just an irritation and will go away, or do I need to treat it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birdbum said:


> Is it just an irritation and will go away, or do I need to treat it?


looks like he got trauma of the eye while in transit..perhaps even the other bird pecked it.. I would probably wait to see if it goes down...but if you seen any crust of puss you may have to treat it.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Conjunctivitis problems get healed with Tetracycline. But as SpiritWings mentioned and i think the same, it should go away. Just keep an eye on his eye


----------

